# Gare do Oriente-Lisbon vs. Gare Saint-Exupéry-Lyon



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

> *Gare do Oriente*
> 
> _Santiago Calatrava 1993-1998_
> 
> ...






































































> *Gare Saint-Exupéry*
> 
> _Santiago Calatrava 1989-1994_
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Both are fantastic!!!!!!!! But overall, Lisbon's one is just a bit better mainly because it is multifunctional: serves almost all means of transport.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

both fantastic, Calatrava is fantastic but Oriente is a litle bit bigger!!


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

Ive bee to both. Lyon is wonderful and Lisbon is crap.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Gare do Oriente-Lisbon!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Lyon better!


----------



## gege (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes for Saint-Exupéry-Lyon !!!!!


----------



## Lyon_Vegas (Dec 10, 2011)

Saint-Exupéry-Lyon !!! :banana:


----------



## ds73 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lyon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Gare do Oriente Lisbon!


----------



## Lyon-St-Clair (Feb 27, 2010)

Gare do Lyon-Saint-Exupéry !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcyl (Aug 20, 2010)

Lyon


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Gare do Oriente-Lisbon


----------



## Part-Divin (Jun 18, 2012)

Lyon Saint Exupery !!


----------

